# Meta description



## GSquadron (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi!
I want to ask about meta description in a website.
Is it good if i make "all" the pages with the exact same meta description?
Or do i need to make all the pages with different meta descriptions?

Also some people say that i don't need to include the <script type = "text/javascript">
but others say that is a must! Which one is correct?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2012)

http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=35624

html 5 declares script type to be "text/javascript" as default, so it can be omitted - in html 5 documents. for xhtml you want to include it, even though most browser will be fine without it


----------



## thewarrior008 (Nov 4, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Hi!
> I want to ask about meta description in a website.
> Is it good if i make "all" the pages with the exact same meta description?
> Or do i need to make all the pages with different meta descriptions?
> ...



From a SEO point of view, no . Each page should have a unique Meta description so that Search Engine bot have an idea about the content of your page.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2012)

thewarrior008 said:


> From a SEO point of view, no . Each page should have a unique Meta description so that Search Engine bot have an idea about the content of your page.



Exactly what he said. It helps your audience when searching for your pages, because when you search a specific page, and if you have a page description, Google will list out the description for the page. It could be a little confusing if you have the same description for every page. 

In your development workflow, get the add-on for Firefox called "SEOQuake". It will scan your site to make sure you have everything correct, by their standards.


----------

